# DIEBSTAHL in Karlsruhe! Cannondale Chase II (2004er) am 23.2.06



## cheeseus (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

mir wurde vorhin am hellerlichten Tag an der Uni Karlsruhe VOR vielen, vielen, vielen Fenstern mit Büros + Werkstatt usw. (keiner hat was gesehen) mein Rad geklaut. Schloss SAUBER (sehr professionell) durchgetrennt.

Der Witz: Ich war ca. 6 Minuten im Gebäude um was abzugeben. Es war hell. Es waren zig Leute außenrum. Dort hängen sogar Überwachungskameras (die leider aber abgeschaltet sind wg. "Datenschutz"). Gibt es sowas?!

Also: Wenn hier ein Karlsruher ein komplett schwarzes Dirtbike (*cannondale chase II Mod. 04* sieht möge er bitte mich unter 0162-3009900 anrufen).

Dieses hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sattel + Stütze sind anders.

Danke,

Nico


----------



## blueri-der (23. Februar 2006)

Nun sowas is natürlich ärgerlich aber da sieht man mal wieder dass alle nur gaffen... und niemand was sieht  

wenn ich was sehe sage ich dir auf alle fälle bescheid 

und auf den kameras is rein gar nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Februar 2006)

Welches schloss?


----------



## cheeseus (23. Februar 2006)

Welches Schloss...? Na das, das ich mir vor genau 3 Tagen gekauft hab' natürlich  Habe normalerweise ein ABUS Granit X Bügelschloss (das dickste, das die haben) und für solche Aktionen wie heute, also "Rad tagsüber vor'm Fenster mit Menschen dahinter abstellen, reingehen was abgeben", ein ABUS Kabelschloss. Nicht die sicherste Methode, aber bis heute dachte ich das reicht.






Mir wurde gesagt, das seine evtl. Profis, die einem hinterher fahren bis man das Rad abstellt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Februar 2006)

pffft... Ich mein, auch wenns nicht mehr aussieht als nen Wert von 10 Euro - dennoch happig, dass die das so schnell aufhaben. 

Mit meinen kommenden Bike wirds bei mir auch ein Stahloflex und ein Bügelschloss werden.


----------



## Lore (23. Februar 2006)

uih, das tut mir leid für dich... ich halt die augen offen!

ich sollte vielleicht auch etwas vorsichtiger sein...


----------



## naiko (23. Februar 2006)

also ich glaube ich hab Dich schon tausend mal gesehen 
und habe mich schon tausendmal gefragt, wie gutgläbig du bist, dass ud mit dem bike an die Uni fährst 

Also eigentlich solltest du ganz genau wissen, dass an der uni mal gar nix sicher is,...und zwar echt NIX, nem Freund haben sie ein corratec geklaut, das mit nem fetten abus Schloß gesichert war, das ganze is auch innerhalb einer viertelstunde passiert,....

Man kann es echt nich glauben, is aber an der uni auf jedenfall so,
gruß, niko


----------



## Lore (23. Februar 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> also ich glaube ich hab Dich schon tausend mal gesehen
> und habe mich schon tausendmal gefragt, wie gutgläbig du bist, dass ud mit dem bike an die Uni fährst
> 
> Also eigentlich solltest du ganz genau wissen, dass an der uni mal gar nix sicher is,...und zwar echt NIX, nem Freund haben sie ein corratec geklaut, das mit nem fetten abus Schloß gesichert war, das ganze is auch innerhalb einer viertelstunde passiert,....
> ...


wen meinst du?


----------



## cheeseus (24. Februar 2006)

Mich meint er  Und das (gelbe) Corratec hab' ich auch gesehen damals 

Zu "gutgläubig": Das ist Definitionssache. Der Punkt ist ja nicht, dass ich nicht mit sowas gerechnet hätte (hab' ich immer, z.B. wenn ich es OHNE Schloss den ganzen Tag irgendwo hab' stehen lassen, weil das Schloss daheim lag). Außerdem werden wesentlich mehr billig-Räder geklaut als teure. Da sind ja eher diejenigen  "gutgläubig", die meinen ihr Rad wird nicht geklaut weil es nix wert ist... Irgendwie wurde jedem, den ich kenne schon x mal ein billiges Rad geklaut. Von daher ist das nicht das richtige Argument.

Lustigerweise ist das das erste, einzige, billigste Rad mit den besten Schlössern das ich hatte und das NICHT bei P&P (Radversicherung) versichert war - es wurde ja nie eines gestohlen bisher. Das nächste wird es definitiv wieder und können die meinetwegen klauen wie sie wollen.

Weiß jemand wo es noch ein 2005er Chase II im M gibt (ausser ebay ? 

Übrigens zu Bügelschlössern und allen, die sich damit in Sicherheit wiegen: Es gibt elektrohydralische Mini-Schneidpressen, die sind so groß wie ein Akku-Bohrschrauber und die kneifen "einfach mal so" (nominal) 16mm Stahl durch:

http://www.securityseal.com/germany/cesoiabatteria.html

Gibts auch in stärker, hatte auf ner Messe mal son ein Teil für Armdicke armierte Fernmeldeleitungen in der Hand. Das Viech lacht nicht mal wenn's nen Bügelschloss sieht.

Alla.


----------



## Lore (24. Februar 2006)

so hier noch was aktuelles!


Moin,

folgendes Rad wurde einem Kollegen gestohlen,
evtl. sichtet es ja jemand :

http://www.bar54.de/mountainbike/CIMG2292 (Medium).JPG
http://www.bar54.de/mountainbike/CIMG2293 (Medium).JPG
http://www.bar54.de/mountainbike/CIMG2290.JPG 
http://www.bar54.de/mountainbike/CIMG2295 (Medium).JPG 
http://www.bar54.de/mountainbike/CIMG2292 (Medium).JPG
http://www.bar54.de/mountainbike/CIMG2296 (Medium).JPG
http://www.bar54.de/mountainbike/CIMG2300 (Medium).JPG

Rahmen: Principia MSLe Pro 19,5" jet Black Seriennummer: PA 63306 X
Federgabel: Fox F80 RLT
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O lang
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FDM760 Dual Pull
Kurbel: Shimano XT FCM760 175mm
Scheibenbremsen: Avid Juicy 7 (VR 185mm, HR 160mm)
Lenker: Ritchey Pro schwarz
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro Mtn schwarz
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite schwarz (Aufkleber fehlt)
Griff: Oury schwarz
Bar End: Ritchey WCS medium schwarz
Pedal: Shimano SPD PDM324 Kombi
Zahnkranz: Shimano XT
Naben: White Ind.
Felgen: Mavic XC717 559mm schwarz
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Rib Cage schwarz


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Februar 2006)

Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für ne gute Fahrradversicherung? Ich hab zwar im Hausrat was drin, das sind aber grad mal 600 Euro (oder weniger) und ich kann leider wegen 5 Jahresvertrag nicht wechseln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheeseus (24. Februar 2006)

@Lore:   Wann + Wo + Wie?

@Alpha:  Pergande und Poethe 
http://www.pundpgmbh.de/home.shtml

Ist eine reine FAhrradversicherung und die einzige, die sogar WETTKAMPFBIKES versichert! Wird auch vom ADFC empfohlen + gelobt.

Ablauf / Kosten:  ~8% vom Neupreis ist der Beitrag pro Jahr, er sinkt jährlich um 1% (wenn kein Schadensfall auftritt). Als ADFC-Mitglied ist es glaube ich noch 1-2% billiger. Ich glaube es geht bis auf 5% runter wenn man paar Jahre ohne Schaden fährt. Die Versicherung deckt ALLES ab. Teilediebstahl, Vandalismus, STÜRZE (!), Diebstahl... usw.. 

Voraussetzungen: Man muss ein ABUS Granit X  benutzen (Kaufbeleg muss vorliegen!) und das Rad muss zentral in ein Register aufgenommen werden und mit einem "nicht entfernbaren" Spezialaufkleber markiert werden (kleiner Barcode, der an die Sattelstütze kommt). Kost' halt auch nommal 20,- oder so, dafür wird 10% des Jahresbeitrages reduziert.

Grob und alles in allem kann man sagen: ~10% des Kaufpreises muss man im ersten Jahr hinlegen um komplett sorgenfrei zu sein. Im zweiten ist es dann nur die reine Versicherung von 7% im dritten 6% usw.. Habe damals ewig gesucht und es gibt meines Wissens KEINE Alternative. Es ist nicht billig, aber besser 100,- bis 200,- weg als 2.000,- weg. Muss man trotzdem abwägen, denn es ist wie bei jeder Versicherung: Man zahlt, zahlt, zahlt und es passiert nix. Dann tritt man aus weil man keinen Bock mehr aufs Zahlen hat. Und dann passiert es halt doch - wie sollte es anders sein 

Beispielrechnung:  Rad 1000,- EUR
Codierung des Bikes einmalig: 20,- EUR / Versicherung 8% entspr. 80,- EUR / wird um 8,- EUR reduziert => 72,- EUR im ersten Jahr, im 2ten 63,- / im 3ten 54,- / im 4ten 45,- EUR.


----------



## Lore (24. Februar 2006)

cheeseus schrieb:
			
		

> @Lore:   Wann + Wo + Wie?


ich hab keine ahnung, habs nur weitergeleitet


----------



## cheeseus (25. Februar 2006)

UPDATE!

Habe heute einem Punk mein HALBES Rad abgenommen (bzw. die Polizei, die ewig gebraucht hat um zu kommen).

Der fährt da selenruhig in der FuZo genau an mir vorbei. Alles VORNE meines (DJ III, 2x Hayes usw.) Rahmen ausm Baumarkt, vorne kein Umwerfer, Zug mit Tesa festgeklebt am Sitzrohr, hinten zwar die Bremse montiert, aber ein Laufrad ohne Disc (ebenfalls "irgendwas"). Shimano-Schaltung hinten, meine SRAM am Lenker. 

Leider ist der Typ abgehauen. Den geh' ich jetzt mal suchen 

*Also es fehlt nun noch der Chase-Rahmen und das hintere Laufrad.*


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Februar 2006)

> Ablauf / Kosten:  ~8% vom Neupreis ist der Beitrag pro Jahr, er sinkt jährlich um 1% (wenn kein Schadensfall auftritt). Als ADFC-Mitglied ist es glaube ich noch 1-2% billiger. Ich glaube es geht bis auf 5% runter wenn man paar Jahre ohne Schaden fährt. Die Versicherung deckt ALLES ab. Teilediebstahl, Vandalismus, STÜRZE (!), Diebstahl... usw..
> 
> Voraussetzungen: Man muss ein ABUS Granit X  benutzen (Kaufbeleg muss vorliegen!) und das Rad muss zentral in ein Register aufgenommen werden und mit einem "nicht entfernbaren" Spezialaufkleber markiert werden (kleiner Barcode, der an die Sattelstütze kommt). Kost' halt auch nommal 20,- oder so, dafür wird 10% des Jahresbeitrages reduziert.



Lass nach! Was kostet dnen noch ADFC Mitgliedschaft im Jahr?

Ich geh mal davon aus, Fahrrad muss immer mit Granit X gesichert sein, damit man was bekommt, oder?

Was stürtze angeht: Kann ich mich dann wirklich ablegen und das rad ist total verzogen und ich bekomm den VOLLEN Zeitwert ersetzt ????

Sowas bietet ja keine Hausratversicherung! 

Erklärmal! Schon mal einen Schaden gehabt?


----------



## cheeseus (25. Februar 2006)

Jup. Die Vollkasko deckt alles ab. Kannst es ggf. vom Hochhaus werfen und sagen du bist gestürzt 
Der Zeitwert ist im 1. Jahr der Kaufpreis, dann jedes Jahr 5% Minderung. Allerdings ist im Schadensfall auch irgend eine (paar Prozent, max. jedoch 250,-) Selbstbeteiligung fällig, die hatte ich vergessen.
Es ist insgesamt nicht billig, aber wenn man entweder so extrem fährt, dass tatsächlich mal Schrott bei rauskommt ODER man eben mit nem Cannondale zur Uni fahren möchte , dann ist es nicht verkehrt. Hab' mir gestern ein neues Rad gekauft und diesmal gleich versichert.

Steht alles hier: http://www.pundpgmbh.de/Bike.shtml

Habe sie selbst noch nicht "gebraucht" (von dem Diebstahl letztens mal abgesehen), der ADFC-Mensch (kronenstraße) meinte aber die zahlen immer problemlos und ohne großes Trara.

ADFC kost' für Schüler / Studenten irgendwas um 20,- (beinhaltet aber auch noch eine extra Haftpflichtversicherung!). Man muss halt abwägen was billiger ist... 1% weniger Beitrag oder die Mitgliedschaft. Die Codierung kostet 12,50 EUR.


----------



## cheeseus (25. Februar 2006)

Nochmal Beispielrechnung ohne ADFC:

Bike:  1.000,- EUR
Codierung einmalig: 12,50

Versicherung: 9% = 90,- 
abzgl. 10% wg. Codierung => 81,-

Fall Komplettdiebstahl bzw. Totalschaden im ersten Jahr (Neufahrrad): 

10% Selbstbeteiligung = 100,- 
Das heißt man hätte insgesamt 172,- EUR gezahlt in dem Jahr und hätte somit wiederum 828,- EUR übrig um sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Wäre schlecht, wenn's nach 2 Wochen Fahren wäre, gut, wenn man 1 Jahr lang Downhill gefahren ist und das Teil entsprechend verbraucht 

Wie gesagt: Muss man abwägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Februar 2006)

hm -- mein bike wird ca 2100 euro kosten. obwohl ich es wirklich nur unterm arsch habe (also touren fahren) oder morgens von zu hause, bis zur arbeit und auf der arbeit stehts sogar im büro. 

aber dennoch: Nächster bayern urlaub, jemand klaut es mir...

wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich das rad im auto hab und es mir daraus geklaut wird?


----------



## cheeseus (25. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn sich's vielleicht so anhört: Ich bin kein Versicherungsvertreter 

Ruf dort an und frag nach diesen Details.


----------



## cheffe (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo,


			
				cheeseus schrieb:
			
		

> Jup. Die Vollkasko deckt alles ab. Kannst es ggf. vom Hochhaus werfen und sagen du bist gestürzt



das würde ich nicht machen. schonmal die bedingungen durchgelesen?


> ... gilt die Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen zur Erreichung von Höchstgeschwindigkeiten mitversichert. Die Teilnahme an Mountainbike-Veranstaltungen bleibt allerdings weiterhin ausgeschlossen. Als versicherter Unfall ... gilt der Zusammenstoß mit einer dritten Person oder Sache, *d.h. der einfache Sturz ohne Fremdeinwirkung gilt nicht versichert*.


----------



## cheeseus (26. Februar 2006)

Hinweis: Der  - Smiliey bedeutet "es ist ironisch gemeint".

Natürlich nicht der "einfache Sturz". Sowas zahlt ggf. sowieso die Haftpflicht-Versicherung (die man entweder schon hat oder bei ADFC-Mitgliedschaft bekommt).

Trotzdem könnte ein böser Mensch - ich  will mal nix unterstellen  - ohne großen Aufwand und mit wenig Phantasie selbst aus einem "einfachen Sturz" eine Kollision bzw. "missglücktes Ausweichmanöver" mit "wem oder was auch immer" basteln. KÖNNTE, wenn man es drauf anlegt.


----------



## Saci (26. Februar 2006)

Srs, hab dich au schon zich mal anner UNI rumradl sehn, fährst jeden Tag ca. zur Selben Uhrzeit an meiner werkstatt vorbei  
Bittere Sache mit deim Rad   , werd die Augen offen halten!!!


----------



## nicke (26. Februar 2006)

hi
was für nen schitt
habe selber das gleiche bike und das wollten mir son nen paar typen auch mal klauen hatte einbruch ins gartenhaus


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)

cheffe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> das würde ich nicht machen. schonmal die bedingungen durchgelesen?



ALso wenn ich gegen ne Mauer fahre ist das nicht versichert? Wenn ich gegen ein AUto fahre schon? 

Hm -- Ich meine, die Versicherung ist schon teuer, wenn man es hochrechnet.


----------



## the-red-planet (26. Februar 2006)

Seit gestern meine neue Diebstahlversicherung: Kryptonite New York Chain


----------



## cheeseus (27. Februar 2006)

Also um das nochmal klar zu sagen (es geht hier durch die "Versicherungsdiskussion" etwas unter):

1. Folgende Teile habe ich mit der Polizei einem Punk einen Tag nach Diebstahl in der FuZo abgenommen:







Der Rest fehlt noch (weil sie den 2,5er Reifen in keinen Rahmen reinbekommen vermutlich  )


2.  Einem Kollegen wurde EBENFALLS ein Bike geklaut. Und zwar aus dem Hausflur!!! DAS war ungefähr 5x so teuer wie meines... Leider kann ich keine genauen Angaben machen, außer, dass eine FOX 36 Gabel dran ist.


----------



## naiko (27. Februar 2006)

Wie kann man denn nur ein Bike mit ner Fox36 in einem Hausflur abstellen ??     
Genauso das Bike mit nem Schloß abzuschließen ist genauso hirnrissig, entweder an der Hand, oder in der Wohnung, sonst nirgendswo. Is nich sooo schwierig 
Ich hab schon schiß dass die mir die Wohnung aufbrechen wegen den Bikes,....

Und um in der Stadt rumzueiern oder in die uni zu radeln kann man sich doch ein Fahrrad für 5 euro bei der Fahrradversteigerung kaufen,... und da dann n spiralschloß, das wird dann nich so schnell geklaut, und wenn, wen juckts??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (27. Februar 2006)

the-red-planet schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gestern meine neue Diebstahlversicherung: Kryptonite New York Chain



Mit Rundschlüssel? Das ist praktisch, wenn du den mal verlierst kannste das ja mit einem Kugelschreiber aufmachen.


----------



## kermit* (28. Februar 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn nur ein Bike mit ner Fox36 in einem Hausflur abstellen ??
> Genauso das Bike mit nem Schloß abzuschließen ist genauso hirnrissig, entweder an der Hand, oder in der Wohnung, sonst nirgendswo. Is nich sooo schwierig
> Ich hab schon schiß dass die mir die Wohnung aufbrechen wegen den Bikes,....
> 
> Und um in der Stadt rumzueiern oder in die uni zu radeln kann man sich doch ein Fahrrad für 5 euro bei der Fahrradversteigerung kaufen,... und da dann n spiralschloß, das wird dann nich so schnell geklaut, und wenn, wen juckts??



Weisst du, wann undwo die nächste Radversteigerung in Karlsruhe ist?
Hab schon gegoogelt, aber nichts Brauchbares gefunden...
Wollte eigentlich ab nächstem Semester mit meinem Kona in die FH fahren, aber ich glaue, das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen.....


----------



## the-red-planet (28. Februar 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Rundschlüssel? Das ist praktisch, wenn du den mal verlierst kannste das ja mit einem Kugelschreiber aufmachen.



nee ohne rundschlüssel, hatte bloss kein passendes bild da.


----------



## naiko (2. März 2006)

bist du zufällig der, der in der südstadt wohnt, und manchmal im gloria....


----------

